# Suggestion for the touring forum



## Bigtallfatbloke (28 Aug 2008)

Hi Shaun,

I had a thought...rare, but it happens.

It is good to see peeps posting up journals/write ups of their touring antic in the touring forum. I for one really enjoy reading them. Is it possible to have dedicated section /subsection for posting up tour write ups which can easily then be found rather than dropping as the forum naturally moves on? A bit like the kit review section?

Sites like crazyguy on a bike are cool, but I see no reason why peeps wouldnt also put up their write ups here as well and it would make an excellent 'reference' point for new tourers especially looking to get first hand reports of trips etc.

No probs if it's a no go..just a thought Ta.


----------



## longers (31 Aug 2008)

Sounds like a good idea to me. No idea how it would work but it would be a great resource for ideas and inspiration and a chance to read some wonderful write ups.


----------



## Shaun (1 Sep 2008)

Well, there's a couple of ways we could approach it:

1) Create a sub-forum in touring where tour reports can be posted, then locked (so that follow-on discussions don't dilute the report - similar to reviews).

2) Submit them to the blog team to be published in the Touring category, and post a sticky at the top of the touring forum to point to the reports.

Both the forums and the blog are searchable so it shouldn't matter which is used.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (1 Sep 2008)

Personally I think the blog idea works...however I never even knew it exisited until a few hours ago when Davyo pointed it out to me. I feel that most poster may find 'option 1' easier to find than option 2 therefore.

The good thing about C/Chat compared to CGOAbike is that we have a lot of newbie toures....people who are not about to 'trans globe'....what they want (I feel) is basic comment from people who have done smaller 'tours', and not to feel intimidated because they are not riding across the sahara or some other highly intelligent endeavour.

I like the idea of th eclosed post forum,..like the gear reviews. Simple and easy to remember....also peeps can still add pics if they want...it doesnt have to be more than that...just a place beginner tourers can come, read up and learn and then set out on their own jolly ups and then post up their own experiences for others to follow.JMHO


----------



## barq (1 Sep 2008)

If anyone here decides they want to join in with the blog drop Shaun or me a PM and we'll set you up so you can make post articles and discuss the blog in the blog team forum. We are always looking for volunteers - especially as the blog is still very new.


----------

